# Bishop showing the *****..... Here's his LWCF reform



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://naturalresources.house.gov/uploadedfiles/parc_act_discussion_draft_110515.pdf

1) reauthorizes fund at $900 million for seven years
2) Increases stateside portion to 45%
3) $2 million to cities for recreational facilities
4) Limits federal land acquisition to 3.5%, and only for lands adjacent to existing federal lands.
5) No more than 15% of acquired lands may be west of 100th meridian (ND, SD, OK, TX).
6) 20% of fund goes to offshore energy production promotion and permitting.
7) 3.5% goes to federal land maintenance backlog.
8 ) 15% to counties for Payment in Lieu of Taxes (PILT).
9) Forest Legacy funds restricted to no more than 3.5% and must be used to improve vehicular and recreational access to forested lands.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Let me add some detailed context to this.......As sportsmen we will be getting $%^@$^%@


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Why, please, tell me, do you people keep re-electing this man?? Is it just because he is a republican?? Do you voters in the Northern part of this state ever read the paper, or follow what this man stands for at all? This man is NOT your friend in any way on any issue. Go ahead, elect a normal Republican if you must, but this man simply can't really represent the beliefs of anyone that is on this forum. Stop this mindless voting before he takes all your freedoms away.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Also make a not that Mike Lee from Utah is also agreeing with everything Bishop is. He is just as bad as Bishop and he should be considered just as much of an enemy to all of us. Stop voting for both of them.


----------

